# Vulnerabilidad windows - actualización de seguridad crítica



## Ardogan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ver nota del diario:

http://www.criticadigital.com.ar/index.php?secc=nota&nid=12932

Se encontró otra    vulnerabilidad que puede ser utilizada para ejecutar código en forma remota. Afecta a todas las versiones de windows (2000, Server, XP, Vista)
Bajar e instalar el parche http://www.microsoft.com/latam/technet/seguridad/boletines/2008/ms08-067.mspx .

O aténganse a las consecuencias            

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2008)

Gracias por el aviso.
De repente se me vino a la cabeza una imagen de Guindouz


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya empieza a ser cansino esto de los parches... suerte que ya se acerca el dia anti pirateria y microsoft fulminara a todos los windows piratas del mundo.

Suerte que mi ubuntu funciona muy bien, hacia un año que no me convencia, ahora la  cosa empieza a tomar color, ya es una alternativa clara, solo es cuestion de acustumbrarse.


----------

